# Cottageville, WV - Hank YM Sable O/S



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13377076

Jackson Co AS, Hank, Looks PB to me








[/img] 








[/img] 

Hank is a beautiful German Shepherd/Belgian Malinois mix. He is a 1 and a half year old gentle male. Hank was brought to the shelter because his previous owner could no long care for him. Hank has been an outside dog all his life. He does have manners and will sit on command. Hank is getting along well with the other dogs and we are told he gets along well with kids and cats too. If you are interested in giving Hank a second chance please contact the Jackson County Animal Shelter at 304-372-6064


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ooh, I want him!







Dogs, cats and kids--what more could you ask for?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Look at that face!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Any help around this area for pull and hold for or board inexpensively for transport?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I will call the shelter when they open at 9 tomorrow. I amy have someone going through the area the middle of the week.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just spoke to the shelter. They have been contacted by a rescue. I will keep tabs on him.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Can anyone pull, eval and keep him around this area until my transport? One of my adopters (who does search and rescue) thinks she wants him to train. What a great life he can have! Otherwise I have several other adopters who would be interested.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

When I talked to the shelter yesterday they told me they had been contacted by a rescue for Hank.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I contacted them and also have an adopter. So hopefully this goes well.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh so you are the rescue that contacted them?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I gave them my info and am waiting to hear.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

Not to hijack Hank's thread but is this common practice for other groups, to send dogs from shelters directly into their permanent homes? We oftentimes take several weeks to assess the dogs temperament and personality in their foster home so that we can make a proper placement. There is absolutely no way for us to judge a dog properly in a kennel environment and we feel we would not be doing the dog or the adoptive family justice. I would love to hear other opinions on this practice, even if they are differing from mine as I am open to new ideas.


----------



## mcdoglovers (Jan 15, 2004)

Not sure how to delete the previous post but I will open a new thread so this does not affect efforts toward's Hank's rescue.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

He would not go directly into the home - they are usually with us a few weeks unless they were surrendered directly to us from an owner and all the vet records are in order. The plan is a couple weeks to be evaluated by a doc and observed and in this case neutered too and then transported - all of which takes time - but it is a happier while when they have a family waiting, don't you think?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Any news for poor Hank?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I will pick him up next week and am waiting to hear a schedule.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

As an FYI, there is a gentleman in this area who breeds German Shepherds to Belgian Malinois for Schutzhund training. He feels that he gets the substance of the Shepherd with the training ability of the Belgian Mals. Not a debate, just his practice. This may be one of his youngsters. There is also a gentleman in the adjoining county who breeds Belgian Malinois and I transported an incredibly lovely young male from a local shelter to a rescuer who has trained him for search and rescue. This man has had several of his puppies end up in the shelters as well. All have gone to rescues. 

I am close to this shelter and to the Roane county, WV shelter too.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I passed this information on to the lady who wants to adopt him. We are very thankful for your knowledge and insight. She actually wants to train him for search and rescue and is quite knowledgeable and interested in knowing everything about him.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Says ADOPTED

Tess, is that you?


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't know. They said I was approved to rescue and that I would be told when the vet would be done so I could arrange pickup. I have not heard back from them iin two days even though I have called several times. So????????????
I know my adopter is hoping it is I.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump? any news


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I heard from the shelter and I am aiminmg for picking him up on Friday. 
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That is great news!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

I HAVE TO SAY this is one of the nicest and well behaved dogs I have had with me in a while. He is healthy, housebroken, friendly, really barks almost never, loves other dogs, does not chew anything, wants to be with his person over food (and he is very thin) and nothing more. And he is strikingly gorgeous. I have to really choose to which adopter he is going. He is perfect and needs a perfect home.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

